# Fox & Friends ........ it's a start



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Just watched a segment on F&F where they were discussing what goes in a 3-day survival kit (car bag). They had on the owner of an outfit called Get Out Safe (store is in NJ). While only a 3-day kit, all of the food and water items were long-term (5 year) which he said would actually last 10 years. Of interest, they focused on the Life Straw. 

While this was not a serious enough discussion for the crowd here on the forum, I thought it was a good start by Fox. This is National Preparedness Month. I didn't know that existed until just now -- so I will have to go research to see what that is all about.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good start; I didn't know there was such a thing as National Preparedness month, then again I didn't know it was Hispanic Month until last week when I saw this nonsense in a magazine. 

On a side note I was on the NASCAR.com website looking at the current year standings while I watched the race yesterday and they have a stupid little skit where the drivers are telling people how this year's Chase to the Championship is structured and in one of the skits, Carl Edwards (Driver) is telling a HISPANIC FAMILY-MOM, DAD LITTLE GIRL-all about the new NASCAR Playoff system. They even say a few dumbass words in Spanich for heaven's sake! 

We are doomed people. Get used to it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They have actually been making the rounds. I saw them on another network. They were touting preparedness for natural disasters and recommended a good pair of boots and a change of clothes in addition to their fine wares.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm an advocate of knowing how to sanitize water without any products, but I'm also a recent LifeStraw convert. It's the little blue tube that will help keep you regular.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No matter how common sense something is you will always have some morons that didn't get the word or ignored it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Many people made the conscious choice to convince themselves that there will never be a disaster that would affect their survival and therefore they do not have to do anything to prepare themselves for one. They also believe that IF something did happen, the Government would immediately be there to take care of them. It's more then someone needing help, it's people who absolutely refuse to do even the smallest thing to take care of themselves, and scream and cry when they don't get what they think they deserve.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope it never happens to my family or anyone elses for that matter. It will happen to somebody though and none of us are immune. I don't like taking chances so I stack the deck in my favor whenever and wherever I can.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I hope it never happens to my family or anyone elses for that matter. It will happen to somebody though and none of us are immune. I don't like taking chances so I stack the deck in my favor whenever and wherever I can.


One of my biggest worries TODAY is the instability and immaturity of our country's population. We are not the same kind of self-reliant people we were back in my parents or grandparents time. Because of this, I am positive that panic will set in much quicker no matter what the crisis is. Even with a relatively small crisis - you are going to see wide-spread panic. Katrina showed us all the fallacies of local, State, and Federal Government you'll ever need to see in order to prove that help will NOT be on the way. It is going to be tough enough to survive without the added panic factor thrown in.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I don't want anyone to take this wrong, but I'm sure it will be!  I have to hope that a real SHTF disaster causes enough hopelessness among the unprepared that they quietly off themselves. I don't know if i have enough ammo to stop them all. I also wonder how I would be able to live with the grief in the aftermath.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I am glad to see more and more of messages about preparedness going out through main stream media. Surely it has made some effects but it will never be at an optimal level. All we can do is try to add a few more prepared people everyday. It will be a life changing decision for those who choose to become prepared but the big picture will still not change.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I don't want anyone to take this wrong, but I'm sure it will be! I have to hope that a real SHTF disaster causes enough hopelessness among the unprepared that they quietly off themselves. I don't know if i have enough ammo to stop them all. I also wonder how I would be able to live with the grief in the aftermath.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Somehow, buying survival supplies from a state with such huge firearms restrictions doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Mcangus, I think some of us will run out of targets before we run out of ammo


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I caught a segment on fox, Judge Jeanie I think, I was skipping through he channels and stopped when I saw a guy explaining how to put together an emergency backpack/kit. I thought the information good, although pretty basic stuff, yet it was on the mark and easily understood by the non prepper.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They even had commercials selling supplies of food on cnn. Not sure if cnn can control that though.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The elitist are laughing what they plan on unleashing - a backpack and a pocket knife wont save you from it


----------

